# [SOLVED] Edimax 3g-6200N sferia - ADU-520C - problem

## soban_

Tak jak w temacie, mecze sie z routerem Edimax 3g-6200N przy uzyciu modemu na USB ADU-520C. Googlowalem juz sporo i nie mam pojecia czemu sie nie laczy z internetem, co dziwniejsze dziwi mnie pole PIN. Czy mam zostawic je puste? Wykonalem juz upgrade firmware 2.16, problem jest jednak nadal ten sam. Oto pola jakie powinienem uzupelnic:

 *Quote:*   

> Kod PIN :   	 
> 
> APN :  	 
> 
> Nazwa użytkownika :  	 
> ...

 

Tak jak wspomnialem, nie mam pojecia co wpisac w PIN, oraz w APN i  Skrypt wybierania AT. "Usługa" powinna chyba byc ustawina na CDMA? Jesli ktos konfigurowal kiedys sferie przy pomocy tego routera, lub wie jak powinny byc pola poprawnie uzupelnione to bylbym wdzieczny za odpowiedz. Dodam ze juz probowalem z PIN 1234, 1111, z haslem sferia i loginem sferia i zostawiajac to pole puste... Dzwonilem tez na infolinie i nie maja pojecia - po co jest to pole PIN skoro w usludze tego sie nie wpisuje.

//Edit

Jednak pole PIN i Skrypt wybierania AT ma zostac puste APN = #777, uzytkownik = sferia, haslo = sferia, Usluga = CDMA. Wszystko dobrze konfigurowalem, jednak powodem przez ktory nie chcial poprawnie dzialac modem to przedluzenie USB - ktore musialo powodowac jakies straty.

----------

